# Bester Full-HD 120Hz-Monitor gesucht



## headcase (8. Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit,

ich suche oben genannten Monitor. Größe, 3D-Fähigkeit, Preis sind sekundär. Hauptsächlich soll damit gesurft und gezockt werden.
Ich bestellte bereits einen BenQ 2420t und musste ihn leider zurück  schicken, da er ein schlechteres Bild als mein 3 Jahre alter  Billig-22-Zoll-TFT machte. Insbesondere die aggressive Anti-Glare-Beschichtung  war einfach zu viel. Schriften waren vergleichsweise einfach zu  unscharf. Ich denke, das war auch nicht nur ein Montagsmodell. Ein matter Bildschirm wäre schön, aber bitte nicht mit dem BenQ-Grauschleier.

Vorschläge?


----------



## FreezerX (8. Juli 2012)

Hier sind alle 120Hz Monitore nach Beliebtheit sortiert: TFT 16:9/16:10 mit Besonderheiten: 120Hz | Geizhals Deutschland

Am ehesten empfehle ich den Samsung S23A700D. Wie weit bist du vom Monitor entfernt? Du müsstest dich zwischen 23''/24'' und 27'' Modellen (teuer) entscheiden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Juli 2012)

Der Samsung ist ein sehr guter Monitor, habe ich selber hierstehen
Gibt es Budgetgrenzen?


----------



## headcase (8. Juli 2012)

Ok, bevor wir uns falsch verstehen: Mehr als 500€ sollen erst mal nicht ausgegeben werden. 

Ich habe jetzt schon viele Monitore online verglichen und irgendwie kann ich zu keiner Entscheidung kommen. Der Samsung ist tatsächlich interessant, aber hat überhaupt keine Anti-Glare-Beschichtung, richtig? Wäre fast ein KO-Kriterium, oder ist es aushaltbar, auch bei Benutzung in einem hellen Raum?

IPS und 120Hz schließen sich ja offensichtlich leider aus.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Juli 2012)

Ich habe den Samsung der hat ein Glare display.
Bei mir ist es aber aushaltbar wenn nicht gerade olle kanone die Sonne draufscheint und gerade das ganze Bild schwarz ist.
Was man auch erwähnen sollte mein Zimmer ist nicht das hellste.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (8. Juli 2012)

Kann auch nur den S23A700D empfehlen. Sehr gutes P/L und wenn dir 23,6" ausreichen, greif zu!^^ Das Glare Display (Ja er hat ne Anti-Glare Beschichtung) nennt sich "UltraClear-Panel" (ist auch bei 500€-Modellen verbaut) und vereint die positiven Effekte von nem Spiegelndem Display und die positiven von nem Matten ziemlich gut, weil die Reflexionen fast nicht vorhanden sind wenn nicht gerade 5 Lampen im Hintergrund stehen oder die Sonne draufknallt. Die Farbwiedergabe (übrigens 100% sRGB-Abdeckung) kommt durch das Panel sehr gut zur Geltung. Die Reaktionszeit ist mit 2ms Grey to Grey auch genial. Der Monitor kommt einem IPS gefährlich nahe, denn er hat für nen TN eine außergewöhnliche Farbwiedergabe und der niedrige Betrachtungswinkel eines TN wird durch MagicAngle von Samsung gut kompensiert. 
Ein Gehaimtipp also, Samsung hat hier bei der Herstellung nicht falsch gespart  (Ich weiß ich hör mich an wie ein Verkäufer xD)


----------



## reinhardrudi (8. Juli 2012)

headcase schrieb:


> Ok, bevor wir uns falsch verstehen: Mehr als 500€ sollen erst mal nicht ausgegeben werden.
> 
> IPS und 120Hz schließen sich ja offensichtlich leider aus.



hi

27" IPS  und 120 HZ--kein problem

120hz.NET - Latest News

hab ich mir mal bestellt-6ms ,kein inputlag.

mfg


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (10. Juli 2012)

Ja das währe ein Kompromiss, allerdings sollte man bedenken, dass das TN-Panel vom Samsung augenscheinlich nicht schlechter ist als die meisten IPS-Panels und dabei immer einen Tick schneller. Die Qualität des Samsung und seine Oberflächenvergütung sind auch besser, aber da musst du eben wissen was für dich (headcase) am Sinnvollsten ist. Der Samsung jedenfalls kompensiert fast alle Vorteile eines IPS-Panels, die Farbqualität einfach durch gelungene Herstellung und den Betrachtungswinkel durch die ein Programm, dass die Anzeige per Einstellungen an den Winkel anpasst (MagicAngle).


----------



## headcase (11. Juli 2012)

PrinzSkyWalker schrieb:


> Ja das währe ein Kompromiss, allerdings sollte man bedenken, dass das TN-Panel vom Samsung augenscheinlich nicht schlechter ist als die meisten IPS-Panels und dabei immer einen Tick schneller. Die Qualität des Samsung und seine Oberflächenvergütung sind auch besser, aber da musst du eben wissen was für dich (headcase) am Sinnvollsten ist. Der Samsung jedenfalls kompensiert fast alle Vorteile eines IPS-Panels, die Farbqualität einfach durch gelungene Herstellung und den Betrachtungswinkel durch die ein Programm, dass die Anzeige per Einstellungen an den Winkel anpasst (MagicAngle).


 
Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt den Samsung bestellt, den ihr hier so empfehlt. Ich werde von meinen Eindrücken berichten. Falls er mir nicht gefallen sollte, hört ihr von meinem Anwalt!1!!11


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (13. Juli 2012)

headcase schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir jetzt den Samsung bestellt, den ihr hier so empfehlt. Ich werde von meinen Eindrücken berichten. Falls er mir nicht gefallen sollte, hört ihr von meinem Anwalt!1!!11



 Ich denke bereuen wirst du es nicht, und fals dein Modell irgendwelche Fehler aufweist, kannst du ja reklamieren 
Wenn du ihn dann kalibrierst, benutze (sofern vorhanden) am besten die Nvidia-Farbeinstellungen (Wie es mit den ATI/AMD aussieht weiß ich jetzt nicht) für den Desktop und stelle MagicColor in den Monitor-Settings auf Intelligent/Vollständig, die Farbqualität und die Kontraste sind dann einfach genial.  
Also sofern du DVI-D verwendest, mit HDMI kommst du zwar an die Farbqualität hin, aber die Kontraste und der Schwarzwert sind dann zu dunkel (vielleicht kann man das aber noch verbessern) und man hat mit HDMI 1.4a standartmäßig nur 60Hz, du kannst zwar 120Hz einstellen, allerdings treten dann in Spielen Ruckler auf, die man mit DVI-D@120Hz nicht hat.
Für den 3D-Betrieb in Spielen brauchst du kein HDMI, bei Filmen (sofern Blu-ray Laufwerk und Sofware vorhanden) ist allerdings HDMI 1.4a meiner Erfahrung nach nötig. Für Spiele kannst du sowohl Samsung TriDef 3D als auch Nvidia 3D-Vision verwenden,(3D-Vision nur mit HDMI) aber nicht mit der Nvidia-Brille glaube ich. Ich spiele wenn dann immer mit TriDef 3D+DVI-D und schaue Filme mit HDMI 1.4a und 3D-Vision, was so weit ich weiß nur Softwareseitig mit dem Monitor kompatibel ist (Wie gesagt mit Nvidia-Brille gehts glaub ich nicht). Soll heißen der Monitor kommt mit der Nvidia 3D-Software klar und spielt Filme damit in gutem 3D dar. 

@Com, Weiß jemand zufällig wie es sich mit dem ganzen 3D-Geraffell beim S23a700d genau verhält? 

MfG Prinz


----------



## headcase (13. Juli 2012)

PrinzSkyWalker schrieb:


> Ich denke bereuen wirst du es nicht, und fals dein Modell irgendwelche Fehler aufweist, kannst du ja reklamieren
> Wenn du ihn dann kalibrierst, benutze (sofern vorhanden) am besten die Nvidia-Farbeinstellungen (Wie es mit den ATI/AMD aussieht weiß ich jetzt nicht) für den Desktop und stelle MagicColor in den Monitor-Settings auf Intelligent/Vollständig, die Farbqualität und die Kontraste sind dann einfach genial.
> Also sofern du DVI-D verwendest, mit HDMI kommst du zwar an die Farbqualität hin, aber die Kontraste und der Schwarzwert sind dann zu dunkel (vielleicht kann man das aber noch verbessern) und man hat mit HDMI 1.4a standartmäßig nur 60Hz, du kannst zwar 120Hz einstellen, allerdings treten dann in Spielen Ruckler auf, die man mit DVI-D@120Hz nicht hat.
> Für den 3D-Betrieb in Spielen brauchst du kein HDMI, bei Filmen (sofern Blu-ray Laufwerk und Sofware vorhanden) ist allerdings HDMI 1.4a meiner Erfahrung nach nötig. Für Spiele kannst du sowohl Samsung TriDef 3D als auch Nvidia 3D-Vision verwenden,(3D-Vision nur mit HDMI) aber nicht mit der Nvidia-Brille glaube ich. Ich spiele wenn dann immer mit TriDef 3D+DVI-D und schaue Filme mit HDMI 1.4a und 3D-Vision, was so weit ich weiß nur Softwareseitig mit dem Monitor kompatibel ist (Wie gesagt mit Nvidia-Brille gehts glaub ich nicht). Soll heißen der Monitor kommt mit der Nvidia 3D-Software klar und spielt Filme damit in gutem 3D dar.
> MfG Prinz



Ok, ich habe ihn und bis auf ein gewisses Backlight-Bleeding und dem Glanz (:/) scheint er ganz gut zu sein. Ich würde gern noch wissen, welche Werte ihr für Helligkeit, Gamma, Kontrast usw. vergeben habt.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (14. Juli 2012)

Backlight-Bleeding hab ich kaum/unmerklich und der Glanz stört mich auch nicht. Wenn dich das Backlight-Bleeding stört würde ich reklamieren. Helligkeit würde ich immer so weit aufdrehen dass dir die Augen nicht wehtun  Gamma hab ich immer auf Modus 1, Kontrast brauchst/kannst du nicht einstellen wenn du MagicColor aktivierst. Musst du wissen ob du lieber alle Werte optimierst oder dich auf Magic verlässt


----------



## headcase (17. Juli 2012)

PrinzSkyWalker schrieb:


> Backlight-Bleeding hab ich kaum/unmerklich  und der Glanz stört mich auch nicht. Wenn dich das Backlight-Bleeding  stört würde ich reklamieren. Helligkeit würde ich immer so weit  aufdrehen dass dir die Augen nicht wehtun  Gamma hab ich immer auf  Modus 1, Kontrast brauchst/kannst du nicht einstellen wenn du MagicColor  aktivierst. Musst du wissen ob du lieber alle Werte optimierst oder  dich auf Magic verlässt


 
So nach ein paar Tagen des Testens steht die Entscheidung fest: Ich  behalte das Teil. Das Backlight-bleeding ist zwar sichtbar (bei dunklen  Bildinhalten im dunklen Raum am Abend), aber ansonsten ist alles top.  Auch das Spiegeln ist nicht so schlimm wie erwartet. Magic sieht zwar  erst einmal besser aus, verfälscht aber tatsächlich einfach das Bild.  Einfach mal den EIZO-Monitortest anschmeißen, dann sieht man es direkt  bei den Farbverläufen.

Also nochmal danke für den Tipp.


----------



## MegGalvtron (17. Juli 2012)

Bin ebenfalls daran den optimalsten Monitor für ein Triple Monitoring aufzubauen am suchen, momenten habe ich folgende in der engeren Auswahl:

- Benq XL2420T
- Samsung S23A700D
- ASUS PA248Q
- EIZO Foris FS2332
- DELL UltraSharp U2412M

Habe aktuell den Eizo Foris FX2431, würde gerne den noch 2x kaufen aber eben der kostet nen Happen

Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen ? Denkt, ist für Hardcore Games und Triple Monitoring gedacht


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (18. Juli 2012)

So hab jetzt Manuell die Settings optimiert. Habe die Farben alle auf  85-95%, Gamma Modus3, Helligkeit 75-100% und Kontrast 55% So siehts sehr gut aus und nicht so dunkel mit übertriebenen Farben wie Magic.
*Edit* Kontrast steht doch jetzt auf 40%, dann sieht man auch alles.


----------



## MegGalvtron (29. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem 

*Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D, 27" ?*

*
Wie eigneet sich dieser zum Zocken und für Triple Monitoring ?*


----------

